# kure beach surf report



## kayak456 (Jun 5, 2012)

got out there at a nice hole around 8 after eating at waffle house. set up 4 rods, 1 with shrimp , one with fishbites, and 2 with sand fleas. the fishbites and shrimp rods were fished in the trough on size 6 owner mutu light circle hooks. the 2 flea rods were fished with 1 in close, and 1 wayyy out there on the bar, both on size 4 owner mutu light circle. the 2 flea rods had 25 pound seagar flouro with 2 dropper loops and a red bead above each hook. the 2 shrimp/fishbites rods were the same rig but without the beads.

no whiting or pomps today but caught a bunch of 8 inch croaker on the fleas. got about 30 spot on the fishbites, only pinfish on the spot. i did a test and put out one rod with flouro and fishbites, and one with mono and fishbites. alomost every single bite came on flouro.

ive been using the owner mutu light circle since last year and i love them, its nice because the fish hooks it self while in the rod holder. i have been using size 4 for fleas and size 6 for shrimp or fishbites

all the croaker came on the way out rod btw, none in close.

later it got to windy to surf fish and i went to the kure pier. got about 10 8 inch croaker on sand fleas on the end of the pier. all others around me caught little croakers on the shrimp. the nice thing about fleas is that not much messes with them, and they are alot tougher than shrimp. caught a few spot on the sand fleas and one 10 inch whiting at the end on sand flead, also one 20 inch shark on them.

on a side note almost every flea i caught today had eggs, and had a really soft shell, so that i could push the shell, and it would pop back out.

ive have been flounder fishin with mullet and sheapshead fishin with barnacles every day since friday with nothin to show for it so it was nice to actually catch some fish


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Nice Report Kajak456, I grew up fishing that area - River


----------



## kayak456 (Jun 5, 2012)

river- i mainly flounder fish but they just arent biting. a guy got a 3.5 pound sheaphsead today on the pier so it gives me hope. i got all next week down here so i intened to surf fish a few more times, are you seeing any decent whiting, like over 10 inches in the surf?


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Most of the ones I've seen caught up here were around 10" and bigger --- but fishin is rough and tough up here now and there are not any large catches, Hard winds out of the SW has everything stirred up (Surfchunker said it took 6 to hold on Ramp 55), with the next few days lookin like the same thing --- 20 - 25 SW w/ gusts to 30. I was out on several Ramps today, the water was rippin and dirty but people were out there makin the best of it. Hang in there kajak456, keep them fleas close to the Pier pilin's an hang on -- keep us posted, Good Luck - River


----------



## Bucknut71 (May 18, 2013)

I was at Kure all last week, fishing all around the old discharge pipe from the bromine plant (our house was about 200' south of there). Monday morning I hit the beach at 5:30 and caught 15-20 smaller spot and croaker, mostly on shrimp, a few on squid, but all a decent way out. After that, the low pressure system that just hung off the coast made the surf messy and I had no luck for 4 days. With a river rig I had to use 5 oz to keep even a couple pieces of shrimp from moving. Also had to contend with surfers who would walk right in front of me and paddle right over my line. (*RANT* - I've been to OBX probably 5 or 6 times and never had issues with surfers, no matter how good the waves looked. At Kure, I couldn't believe what a bunch of DBs they were. I wasn't the only guy fishing who had issues with them and a couple times I saw surfers throw in their boards and start paddling out right through the middle of families playing in the water. The beach wasn't that busy that they couldn't find a way to avoid disrupting others enjoying the surf. Completely classless.)
Finally on Friday night something changed (wind shifted some) and I caught a couple 10"-12" bluefish and 4 black tip sharks (all under 24"). Those were all caught as far out as I could throw 5 oz + bait.
Saturday the surf had really changed and created a nice eddy/calm area on the lee side of the pipe as tide was going out in the mid-morning. Using a 4" white gulp twister tail on a 1/2 oz red jig head I caught 8 flounder in that area. All were decent, but 2 were 16" plus and one went from surf, to cooler, to pan to table in about 90 minutes. Can't beat that!

There is a public beach access right where CB and KB meet and that is about 100' south of the pipe. Might be worth a shot for you there if you have a few days and want to try other places.

And just want to give props to Tex's Tackle in Wilmington for setting me up with the gulps. I had read about them on the board here, but I likely wouldn't have used them (or used them like I did) if the guy hadn't been adamant that they would slay flounder.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice work. Congrats


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

If you were fishing the pipe. (near where the beaches meet) It's a storm water runoff pipe. The old bromide plant discharge is hardly noticable any more unless you knew where it was at. There is atill a lot of debris under the water there tough and is very good for sheepshead and others.
Sucks they took all the stuff out of the water there about ten years ago during a beach renourishment. It was a really great place to fish and it was often rod tip to rod tip busy.

The surfers here are just something one must deal with. With the bars being so close to the beach the tend to get right on top of fishermen...Wrightsville Beach can be worse.


----------



## kayak456 (Jun 5, 2012)

i was surf fishin at the pipe on the left btw.


----------



## Bucknut71 (May 18, 2013)

kayak456, that was the side that produced for me. 

Ryan, thanks for pointing me to Tex's. Good people. I asked 2 different folks about that pipe and they both said it was from the old plant - I'm guessing I was asking people who didn't know much more than I did about the area.


----------



## kayak456 (Jun 5, 2012)

its a good spot at low tide for sheapshead


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

That pipe was added back in the 90's before Wilmington Beach was annexed into Carolina Beach. The water runoff there was flooding septic tanks due to the low lying areas and bigger houses being built. Carolina Beach lake couldn't handle it. Locally the pipe was/is known as $h1t pipe. The other area is to the south about a half mile.


----------



## Bucknut71 (May 18, 2013)

In the (amended) words of Ron Burgandy... "Keep it classy, CB". 

So, that would put the old plant discharge somewhere closer to the KB pier?
I was trying to figure out where all the sites are that folks had mentioned in some other posts about CB/KB/FF area. Found "the rocks" at FF (not too hard to figure that one out, but didn't brave a walk out there, as I didn't see anyone else out there the day I had planned to go) and thought I was at the right place with the pipe. Glad it worked for me, even though it isn't what I thought it was.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Thats right. There are new houses there now but there used to be a metals testing site on the beach there. If you are heading south from CB to KB youll come to a curve that bends right and then back left when you are getting into KB. There is a beach access right there. THere are usually several cars parked there too. Its right out in front there. Right about in front of spotters court.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

http://www.islandgazette.net/news-s...move-beach-safety-hazard?page=&tmpl=component


----------



## doubleb (May 19, 2009)

good reports,, great info...weather is goin to change midweek hopefully everything will be hungary...


----------

